
Ask HN: Resources on image steganography - VohuMana
Hello all,<p>I was curious about embedding a QR code in an image and thought it would be a fun project to write up.  Does anyone have any resources they would recommend on image steganography methods?  Books work too :)
======
cronjobma
When you have somethinf up, share the girhub link. Curious to follow along

------
eb0la
Take a look at ARToolkit - based on openCV. Just play around with the demos.

